# 1986 Quantum Syncro Center drive shaft support center bearing replacement



## Seattlesyncro (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello fellow quantum owners. I’m trying to rebuild the driveline on my ‘86 Syncro but there doesn’t seem to be any parts available for the quantum. I found one for the Audi 4000, made by 034 motor sports and I’m wondering if it will work. Anyone familiar with this repair? Same deal with the driveline u-joints. Will the Audi 4000 ones work? Thanks!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Center bearing, yes. U-joints, no. Oddly, Suzuki Grand Vitara U-joints are the same. :laugh:


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-revival&p=106196945&viewfull=1#post106196945


----------



## Luca234 (Oct 26, 2019)

*Quantum syncope center*

I think you sohuld try this method it will help you ===
Center bearing, yes. U-joints, no. Oddly, Suzuki Grand Vitara U-joints are the same.

https://bookofratricks.eu/


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

That Center drive shaft support center bearing from 034 is weak as hell, went with a BMW 325 part instead.


----------

